
Show HN: FaceMaze – the missing web interface for accurate face detection - matylla
https://facemaze.io
======
matylla
Hello HN,

Yesterday I launched a simple, yet very effective tool for online face
detection, cropping and filtering. The idea is very simple - upload as many
images as you like and FaceMaze will give you back all the faces cropped from
those input images. You can control padding, border radius and output image
format.

FaceMaze rides on top of Pixaven's [1] infrastructure and, at its very core,
uses Apple's Vison framework to do all the heavy lifting. The accuracy of this
is not as flawless as for example Tencent's DSFD that will give you back even
face reflections on flat surfaces but it's really good enough for everyday
usage.

I am not aware of any other free and unlimited web interfaces for face
detection hence the title of this Show HN post.

[1]: [https://www.pixaven.com](https://www.pixaven.com) [2]:
[https://github.com/TencentYoutuResearch/FaceDetection-
DSFD](https://github.com/TencentYoutuResearch/FaceDetection-DSFD)

------
astrid88
I'm concerned about the privacy of this. Care to explain how you handle user
uploads?

~~~
matylla
Sure thing. Master images (user uploads) are deleted immediately after the
processing is done (detection and cropping). Cropped faces are removed one
hour after the upload so that you have time to download them back.

------
gracki_placki
looks pretty accurate to me. As you said - good enough for everyday usage.

------
chrija
Very cool! :)

